# OCEAN DREAM sank in Thailand



## Bootsmann (Feb 12, 2006)

ex SPIRIT of LONDON.

http://englishnews.thaipbs.or.th/content/152733

http://www.esys.org/news/sos.html

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=2415681


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

Sad to see the old gal end up on her beam ends. I have a photo of her at Ogden Point Dock, Victoria, taken early 1970s. I must try to find it and put it in the gallery, if I can figure out how to do so.

She was a good looking ship in her day.


----------



## richardwakeley (Jan 4, 2010)

This reminds me that another abandoned cruise ship - MABUHAY SUNSHINE - has recently sunk at it's moorings. It has been at Cebu for around 20 years, firstly anchored and in recent years alongside a jetty at Mactan. When I passed through Cebu on a ferry in December I saw that it had sunk to main deck level. This ship was originally a Japanese ferry, SUNSHINE FUJI, then SUPERFERRY 11 in the Philippines, and converted to a cruise ship in the late 1990s. As such, I believe it may never have gone into service.


----------

